# 6P - Build me a thrower



## Quiksilver (Jun 19, 2011)

Alright, I scoured the internet for a little while and got overwhelmed by choices rather quickly.

- I want to use the standard SF 6P body.
- What drop-ins have great throw? For outdoor use, I want something that can light things up hundreds of feet away. 
- Don't need a very wide spill beam, I carry a different light for close-in work and another balanced light for medium work. This one is for some serious throw. 

Someone(s) point me in the right direction please? 

Thanks.


----------



## Quiksilver (Jun 20, 2011)

Nobody?

Looking for a 6P drop-in that has a tight beam and exceptional throw. I don't know enough to distinguish between differen drop-ins on my own or which emitter is best for it, etc etc etc.

Anything under $100 is fair game.


----------



## Curt R (Jun 20, 2011)

Most drop-ins are only a poor substitute to make an average light
better. They are not engineered for maximum output because of
thermal restrictions. For a thrower the LED, optic and thermal must
be developed as a unit. The larger the diameter of the optic or reflector,
the better the throw. You may be able to find a China built light for
that price, but any quality US built light is going to be close to $200
USD +. Cheep is still cheep, very few China built lights use quality 
components, they are after profit and a sale. Buyer beware.

Curt


----------



## recDNA (Jun 20, 2011)

Nailbender 1.5 amp XR-E R2 with smooth reflector (with 2 X CR123a primaries or 1 X 17670) will give you the best throw with a 6P. Another choice is the Surefire P91 with 2 X IMR16340


----------



## Quiksilver (Jun 21, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Nailbender 1.5 amp XR-E R2 with smooth reflector (with 2 X CR123a primaries or 1 X 17670) will give you the best throw with a 6P. Another choice is the Surefire P91 with 2 X IMR16340


 
How does the Nailbender you mentioned compare with the Malkoff M60 for throw?


----------



## Chicago X (Jul 18, 2011)

Try searching for 'ahorton aspheric.'

I have pieced together an XP-G module, XR-E is next. I cannot believe the laser-like beam from the XP-G - - - the XP-E is going to be spectacular. :twothumbs:


----------



## saabluster (Jul 18, 2011)

Quiksilver said:


> Alright, I scoured the internet for a little while and got overwhelmed by choices rather quickly.
> 
> - I want to use the standard SF 6P body.
> - What drop-ins have great throw? For outdoor use, I want something that can light things up hundreds of feet away.
> ...


I can use the DEFT-edc light engine in your 6P. It is the farthest throwing option currently available in that size light. May be out of your budget but your free to contact me if your interested.


----------



## samuraishot (Jul 18, 2011)

saabluster said:


> I can use the DEFT-edc light engine in your 6P. It is the farthest throwing option currently available in that size light. May be out of your budget but your free to contact me if your interested.


 
Hi saabluster, I tried to send a PM to you, but your inbox is full. Do you have an email address? Or can you clear your inbox? Thanks!


----------



## saabluster (Jul 18, 2011)

samuraishot said:


> Hi saabluster, I tried to send a PM to you, but your inbox is full. Do you have an email address? Or can you clear your inbox? Thanks!


 SorryI cleared room in my inbox.


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 19, 2011)

Quiksilver said:


> How does the Nailbender you mentioned compare with the Malkoff M60 for throw?


 
The throw is measured in 1M lux. The M60 only does 5,500K lux which is nothing remotely throwy about that.
The Nailbender mentioned will give you 13K lux-14K lux. So, well over 50% more throw than M60.

The Saabluster EDC Trow light does 40K lux, which is the most ever ever ever for something 6P size

BigC


----------



## vudoo (Jul 19, 2011)

I just ordered a Nailbender XRE P60 dropon with a smooth reflector. I will try and get some outdoor pics once I get it


----------

